# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Datos en tiempo real: Pluviometria, caudales, embalses y datos relativos a la nivologia y glaciologia

## nieveglaciar

:Confused: 
*EN EL SIGUIENTE LINK SE MUESTRAN LOS DATOS SIGUIENTES:*

*PLUVIOMETRIA**CAUDALES DE LOS RIOS**NIVELES, CAPACIDAD Y % DE LLENADOS DE LOS EMBALSES**EVOLUCIÓN DE LOS RECURSOS HIDRICOS PROCEDENTES DE LAS NIEVES**EVOLUCIÓN DE LOS GLACIARES**http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/acm/aguas_continent_zonas_asoc/saih/index.htm*

UN SALUDO,

----------


## nieveglaciar

En el siguiente link se muestra el informe pluviometrico del mes de diciembre de 2009. Se puede apreciar en su anexo el registro de los pluviometros de mayor a menor registro de lluvia:

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/a...ricos_saih.htm

Tambien es interesante ver la distribución espacial de la lluvia, tanto mesual, desde lo que va del año hidrologico 2009/10, caracterización de la lluvia, ec.

Un saludo,

----------


## El Tenebroso

Hola compañeros.

No sé si desvío un poco el hilo. También en la página web de la aemet hay información interesante sobre históricos de climatología:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datos...icos/resumenes

Saludos.

----------

